# 42 is the answer to the question of life: PROOF



## dustinzgirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, Hitchiker fans, 42 is really the answer to life and all that.

42 is spelled forty two. 

NOTE: THIS IS A BIT UM, CRASS FOR LACK OF A BETTER WORD.

F often represents the word **** as in procreation. 

O is often represented of surprise or bliss, as in O baby! 

R is the symbol for the greek Rho, which has a value of 100 and is used constantly in computing and mathematics. 

T is an English alphabet letter derived from the Greek Tau. Tau has a value of 300. The movie 300 was about violent defiance in the face of adversity---it was about standing even though you knew you were ******.

Y is often used as a replacement of the word WHY. As in Y R U? Or, why are you (in layman's terms).

T in the second word two, is also representative of relative time, in fact, it is used by scientist to decribe PROPER TIME. Proper time, in the thoery of relativity, is measured by the span of moments between events.

W is the chemical symbol for the element tungsten---which is used in lightbulbs, clocks, and other electronic devices. tungsten is used in multiple scientific research activities, primarily because of its use in X RAYS and superalloys. It is in so many household items that it is mind boggling how science has influenced our lives. Therefore, to understand our lives we must learn science.

O -- now, barring the current use of O in the Internet culture, the letter has a massive span throughout history. It is theorized to come from the Egyptian hyrogliph of the 'EYE" or _ir_. Interestingly enough, this particular gliff often represented an all seeing god or gods. Now, as the letter O went through Egyptian hieroglyph `ir; Proto-Semitic and Phoenician to the Etruscan, it finally landed to the Greek Alphabet and became known as OMEGA---OMEGA is synonymous in much literature with God, Gods, and is constantly used in SCIENCE. There is quite a bit of relationships that can be made from the use of OMEGA in religion and in science, but for the short version it means great, and is also often used to mean massive, or the absolute. NOW--The letter O is also used to represent the omicron, which is a small value or measurement. To put it into math terms, Omega means 800 and Omicron means 70...thus omega = great and omicron = small. Since the letter O is used for all this, it can be said that the letter O encompasses all things great and small.

So the symbol 42 is a representation of the word forty two. If each letter in the English language is representative of an idea or singular thought, then this research (which is by NO MEANS CONCLUSIVE and is EXCLUSIVE of quite a bit) then we can hold the following as being the answer to life:

1. Procreate, make babies. _*Love *_them and love your wives or husbands (esp in same sex marriages). If you are not into making babies, then make love with you significant other. **** often and with unabandoned passion.

2. Look for surprise in life---and even in the simple things. Be surprised often!

3. Find 100 reasons to live for in your life, then live them. Learn as much math and computing as possible because all things have a mathematical meaning. Even the words you are reading now.

4. Fight with violent defiance. Stand up for yourself and those you love. Fight for your right to live a free life. Fight for your family. Fight for your freedom. But do not go quietly into the night, whatever you do. In amny countries we are laying down and letting our governments take our rights, tell us how to pray or not to pray, tell us how to raise our children, telling us how to think, what to buy, how to socialize. I say, screw that. Stand up for your history, your rights, your culture. Don't fall into someone elses ideal of who or what you should be.

5. Ask WHY. Why are we letting the media define us? Why are we watching shows about Anna Nicole Smith and not about the flagrant abuses of our government. Whatever it is in life, ASK WHY. Find your own reasons, your own answers, and thus your destiny.

6. There is a proper time and place for everything. In all things, think not only of the why, but is this the right time? Are you in the place you are destined to be in? What are you doing in the span of time between events? Are you making that time valuable and relative to your life and your definition of your existence, or are you just rolling over and letting the world and society and this government rape our land, our rights, and our heritage? Make the most of the time between the events---it is these little moments that matter the most. They are the threads in the fabric of life.

7. Think critically and research how things are connected. know not only what something is, but learn why it is. Think about how things can be made better. Then get off your hiney and use your resources to make them better. If you don't have any resources, then make some. Learn, learn, and learn somemore. Our world is degrading because people do not care about learning anymore. Go the back to school and learn, learn. learn. 

8. Love all things great and small. Protect all things great and small. See all things great and small---by that I mean, take the time to see the greatest wonders of the world and the smallest beauties, but don't destroy, pick, remove, or degrade them. Mostly, get off the couch. Life is waiting for you too see it. Learn both religion and science. Know faith so that you can see the great things unseen, and know science so you can see the smallest nano particles that make our universe ours.


There you have it kids. The answer to life really is 42. Now get out and do something about it.


Disclaimer: Yes, I realize this would not hold a candle under critical thinking. There are multiple assumptions and conclusions drawn on logical fallacies. That is not the point so please don't point that out or else I will just cry.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucky you wrote that little disclaimer down the bottom or I would be taking it apart like there was nothing else to do in my life (believe it or not I do have other stuff to do). Ahh well I will wait and see what other people think.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> Lucky you wrote that little disclaimer down the bottom or I would be taking it apart like there was nothing else to do in my life (believe it or not I do have other stuff to do). Ahh well I will wait and see what other people think.



Well, everyone is always soooooo very serious........

Trust me, I know this is plagued with idiocy. Thats not the point.


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Apr 19, 2007)

How does it hold up when 42 is written out in other languages? If similar results come about (without too much tweaking), well... that'd be pretty interesting.

However, as far as I know, we're still without an actual question. The game of Cosmic Jeopardy continues...


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 20, 2007)

Me and my friends actually came up with 24 as the answer to life the universe and everything. And 24 backwards is 42 so there you go.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 20, 2007)

Ha, you know---I make a ton of spelling errors when I am drinking.

There outta be a law against me + alcohol and posting. Especially since I don't really drink all that much. And then I get on these random semi-philosophical things that sound super intelligent. Until I read them the next day.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 4, 2007)

i have the question 21+21 muhahaha


----------



## Majimaune (May 5, 2007)

You know the question is 6x9 or something like that. Arthur Dent finds out with the scrabble letters.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 5, 2007)

dustinzgirl said:


> R is the symbol for the greek Rho, which has a value of 100 and is used constantly in computing and mathematics.


That's not a logical fallacy, that's bovine residue


----------

